# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE ACEITE DE PALMA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tengo un cliente que me está solicitando cotización de aceite de palma. Les copio sus especificaciones:  *Serian 12,500 toneladas mensuales. La duración del contrato, depende de la cantidad de aceite que tenga tu cliente.
Las especificaciones, sencillas, es aceite crudo desgomado para producir biodiesel. Hay un porcentaje de aditivos y suciedades.
A este respecto, lo correcto es que el vendedor, nos mande su ultimo análisis. Y asi le decimos si es valido o no, pero evidentemente el vendedor ya sabe si es útil para eso o no, es solo por confirmar.* 
Si hay algún interesado, por favor me escribe a mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe,* o responde este tema directamente. 
Gracias y saludosTemas similares: Proveedores de aceite de oliva Busco proveedores de productos orgánicos Artículo: Empieza a funcionar planta de aceite de palma en Loreto con inversión de US$ 18 millones Busco proveedores de Paltas Organicas Perú tiene 16,000 hectáreas con capacidad para producir 65,000 TM de aceite crudo de palma

----------


## Fernando Luis

Hola Bruno,
acabo de poner un anncio de que contamos con una cantidad de 300 tm x mes, si estan interesados tal vez, podria ver como ayudarte a conseguir mas , se que lo que piden es una cantidad bastante grande pero de algo se puede intentar.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Fernando: 
Gracias tu respuesta, aunque ya perdí contacto con el interesado que tenía el contacto afuera. Déjame ver si encuentro sus correos para ver si lo logro contactarlos, aunque no te prometo nada. 
De todas formas, está bien que ofrezcas tu producto aquí, así que deja que el aviso haga su trabajo, que seguramente te van a contactar cada cierto tiempo para ver si puedes proveer aceite de palma. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto

----------


## Fernando Luis

Ok gracias por el apoyo   

> Hola Fernando: 
> Gracias tu respuesta, aunque ya perdí contacto con el interesado que tenía el contacto afuera. Déjame ver si encuentro sus correos para ver si lo logro contactarlos, aunque no te prometo nada. 
> De todas formas, está bien que ofrezcas tu producto aquí, así que deja que el aviso haga su trabajo, que seguramente te van a contactar cada cierto tiempo para ver si puedes proveer aceite de palma. 
> Saludos y estamos en contacto

----------


## JCORDEROSIN

Hola Junior, 
Aun tienes aceite de palma  
puedes llamarme al 945569501 
Jose Cordero

----------

